# bestiole milanesi o quasi



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2009)

chi mi sa indicare un posto per pranzare domani non troppo lontano dalla metropoli lombarda,* nel verde?*

sperando che non diluvi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi mi sa indicare un posto per pranzare domani non troppo lontano dalla metropoli lombarda,* nel verde?*
> 
> sperando che non diluvi.


Osteria dei cacciatori a San Bovio. Specialità: coniglio alla cacciatora e cose nostrane.
Si va a Segrate poi si passa San Felice (o si va a San Felice direttamente dalla Rivoltana) e si prosegue per Peschiera, si trovano indicazioni per San Bovio e lì c'è subito l'osteria sulla destra (se non si trova perché è piena ce ne sono altre due ottime tutte nel verde del giardino e campagna intorno!), oppure si prosegue per Peschiera e ci sono due vere osterie...e poi il castello di Peschiera.
Ci si può arrivare anche dalla Paullese partendo dal castello.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Osteria dei cacciatori a San Bovio. Specialità: coniglio alla cacciatora e cose nostrane.
> Si va a Segrate poi si passa San Felice (o si va a San Felice direttamente dalla Rivoltana) e si prosegue per Peschiera, si trovano indicazioni per San Bovio e lì c'è subito l'osteria sulla destra (se non si trova perché è piena ce ne sono altre due ottime tutte nel verde del giardino e campagna intorno!), oppure si prosegue per Peschiera e ci sono due vere osterie...e poi il castello di Peschiera.
> Ci si può arrivare anche dalla Paullese partendo dal castello.



Grazie Persa.

io proposi,,ma abbiamo poi pranzato in casa.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Grazie Persa.
> 
> io proposi,,ma abbiamo poi pranzato in casa.


se me lo dicevi prima....


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se me lo dicevi prima....


se hai qualcosa da indicare ...io prendo nota Brugola. grazie.


----------

